# Facebook Share verweigert korrektes Bild



## Spelmann (12. Februar 2014)

Ich habe im Head das entsprechende META Tag angelegt Pfad zum Bild wird dynamisch generiert:

```
<meta property="og:image" content="<?php echo $pfad; ?>" />
```

HTML Tag müsste auch so stimmen:

```
<html xmlns:og="http://opengraphprotocol.org/schema/" xmlns:fb="http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml">
```

Dennoch wird beim "sharen" das falsche Bild ausgegeben obwohl im Facebook Debugger das korrekte Bild angezeigt wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

